# 2014 Fiat 500E



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I am having a problem with my Fiat 500E. I plug in my car but and it recognizes that it is plugged in but it never goes to charge mode and puts it in standby waiting to be charged. We have tried two different charge cables. Mine and one at the store where they have free charge ports for all electric cars. Did not charge at the store and then it did not charge at home. So I'm not thinking it is my charge cable but maybe the port in the vehicle. Could be mucked up but I have heard that the charge port is connected directly to the main battery pack cable and it requires the full cable replacement to fix that but before I go that route how might I test to see where something might be amiss. Up until yesterday it has been flawless. 

Pete 

My car is a 2014 Fiat 500E and I have not found any replacement cable. I'll do the work if its actually needed.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

My Volt has been doing that and one of the pins in the inlet was loose and burned up.

A new OEM inlet for the Volt was $70

No idea on the 500e


----------



## DrJeff (Apr 24, 2015)

Is the car producing any codes, check engine lights? Anything on the ODBII?

(Assuming you're charging using an EVSE) If the car recognizes being plugged in then it is likely seeing the Proximity signal. Having tried two chargers you've likely ruled out problems with the Pilot signal (duty cycle amps available signal). Have you tried the 100v portable charger (i've never used mine but it sits under the floor in the trunk) - that would certainly rule out any kind of charge signalling issue.

On the car side, I would imaging the charging system does a number of checks of readiness for charging... isolation being one check (so a bad ground could be at fault either at the port or at the charger), and HV detected (which is likely an internal charger function).

(I've got a 2013 Fiat500e).

Jeff


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Are there any fuses between the on-board chargger (OBC) and a junction box for the lines to the pack?

The Leaves and the Mits Mieaves have such an arrangement and display similar symptoms when this fuse blows or there is some internal failure in the OBC.

The only Fiat parts i have is a battery module and an accel pedal.


----------

